# Posts I'm keeping track of



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

2015 Pay It Forward Surprise: http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...s-dislikes-list-payitforward-surprise-16.html

Monster Plant Lab (Poison Ivy/Riddler Lair 2016) - http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...plant-lab-poison-ivy-riddler-lair-2016-a.htmll

Raspberry pi - http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/125714-raspberry-pi-haunt-controller.html


----------

